# 1997 Co-Motion “java” tandem....opinions!



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

Super new to the Tandem world and this particular tandem is for sale in my a area and I am going to go check it out in a few days. It’s a 1997 and that should’nt be a huge factor unless it’s been not taken care of. Just like an expert here to chime in on this model and what also is an acceptable size range for a 6’2” captain and 5’10”stoker....I believe the seller has stated it is Lrg/Med. in very good condition. $1150.00
Thx’s


----------

